# Hesitation/Complete loss of power randomly



## Wendell2559 (Apr 4, 2017)

I've got a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze and it kept hesitatin during acceleration so I replaced spark plugs and ignition coil. Then it threw another code saying the turbo had really low boost. I replaced the turbo and it was still running horrible. Actually blew the seal on turbo and oil was everywhere and it was shockingly bad. So I put the old turbo back on it and it started up fine but still is hesitating and losing power randomly. I've replaced MAP sensor, put new spark plugs, new ignition coil, and replaced all the fluids and cleaned it all up. I've had it diagnosed and nobody can seem to tell me what's wrong with it. Does anyone have any clue as to what the issue maybe? I'm at a loss. any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Stop throwing parts at it and check to see if your check valve is still in the intake manifold.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...urbo-intake-manifold-pcv-check-valve-fix.html


----------

